# Songs associated with specific memories?



## lawnchair (Oct 10, 2018)

I'm pretty sure general travel-themed/road songs have been discussed before, as have many other topics about music. But I'm wondering - do any of you have specific songs that strongly remind you of specific travel stories or memories?
I'll start - Train Under Water by Bright Eyes reminds me of when my friend and I got stuck at the Atlanta grayhound station. You see, the atlanta station is already hell on earth, as anyone who's ever been there can tell you, but it was made even worse by the fact that it was the middle of the night, both of us were running on a couple days of literally no sleep, and we both had places to be in the morning. My friend fell asleep so I had to stay awake to hear any news of our bus. For whatever reason, I remember I kept restarting that song because every time I'd start to nod off in the middle of it and miss my favorite part. Nonetheless, it gave me something to focus on and made the experience at least a bit bearable. I also talked to some pretty cool people, so it wasn't completely awful.
Anyone else?


----------



## Benji91 (Oct 10, 2018)

Riot Squad by Cock Sparrer 

Every time I hear it I get vivid memories of the morning I left a punk house I crashed at for a few nights on the Gold Coast. Had a fling with one of the girls living there, she came running out to say bye again as I was leaving. Riot Squad was playing while we made out on the hood. It was so sweet and pure, one of my favourite sappy memories.

I have a heap of songs connected to memories. Love the life soundtrack.


----------



## WhereeverIMayRoam (Oct 11, 2018)

Aerosmith Sweet Emotion - so fucking cliche I know - but this totally reminds me of the first time I got high on weed because it was playing. Happened to be hitchhiking at the time. 
Also - on the road to Oceanside for the first time - the entire Scorpions "Love at First Sting" - I still remember details of that trip whenever I hear any song from that album. Good times ...


----------



## train in vain (Oct 11, 2018)

Well i fucked that up


----------



## Candice (Oct 11, 2018)

Kid rock cowboy cause every time I get on the rd it plays weird and the song by the doors ppl are strange


----------



## AAAutin (Oct 11, 2018)

*Conor Oberst's "Cape Canaveral" *brings back the isolation of Idaho interstates.

*Rihanna's "Desperado" *swelters like El Cajon homebums and San Diego medians.

*Radiohead's "Exit Music (For A Film)" *shimmers like the sun-kissed raindrop curtain before a glowing Wyoming mountain.

*QotSA's "I Think I Lost My Headache" *crunches like the gravel of central WA's John Wayne Pioneer Trail.

*Purity Ring's "Obedear" *whooshes ashore along starlit SoCal beaches.

*Kanye West's "Wolves" *howls with November Chicago wind.

*Arctic Monkeys' "Do I Wanna Know?" *has served me well across the country; but now it only reminds me of Albany—hiding beneath a rain-slicked tarp as I desperately sing a cappella in an attempt to curry favor with a goddess.


----------



## Ayias (Oct 12, 2018)

"*Misanthropic Drunken Loner" - Days n Daze*
Reminds me of my very first encounter with my best friend*, *who was my first Road Dog*, *because he decided he wanted to listen to music with me while talking and laying down, we ended up taking a nap under some trees for a few hours and then going home and sleeping some more haha even though we had my phone on shuffle on it played like seven times, so it got stuck in our heads and stayed for weeks after.

*"Muddy Knees" - Days n Daze*
Cheesy as hell. But same day we met. Asked me to go to California with him.
I was _floored_ he had asked _me_, who he'd known for little over four hours to just drop everything and flee to the other side of the country. Cheesy bastard. 

So many moments, too many to type.


----------



## CelticWanderer (Oct 13, 2018)

pretty cheesy but modest mouses Float on.
I was just starting a new adventure, walking down a road in no where south Carolina after my friend had dropped me off.
Float on came on shuffle and I just lost it, I was like, crying/dancing down the road feeling the weight of those past few years just fall off my back as I realized I was finally fucking free again.


----------



## lawnchair (Oct 14, 2018)

Ayias said:


> "*Misanthropic Drunken Loner" - Days n Daze*
> Reminds me of my very first encounter with my best friend*, *who was my first Road Dog*, *because he decided he wanted to listen to music with me while talking and laying down, we ended up taking a nap under some trees for a few hours and then going home and sleeping some more haha even though we had my phone on shuffle on it played like seven times, so it got stuck in our heads and stayed for weeks after.
> 
> *"Muddy Knees" - Days n Daze*
> ...


I love days n daze. Such great music. Probably the best show I ever went to was their halloween show last year in Nashville.


----------



## roughdraft (Oct 14, 2018)

over the winter in southern oregon, driving in the rain listening to Tool. stuff like Pushit, 46 & 2, The Grudge. i just got into them the other winter and somehow it fit the whole area there...from 101 to 97


----------



## roughdraft (Dec 16, 2018)

flings or fleeting love howsoever you colour your experiences

this man is an absolute hero this track is a simple masterpiece


----------

